# Windscreen cracks in Spain



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi, I'm heading down to Southern Spain and I've stopped at a site in Madrid for a break and noticed a small chip in the windscreen. Has anyone had experience of getting these things repaired/replaced in Spain? It's a 2008 van and the screen is bonded in, so is this a simple replacement job is is a FIAT dealer required and how long does it take, a day or more?

Thanks


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You coud just feed some super glue into it and get it repaired when you get back.

peedee


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

These guys may be able to repair it: http://www.carglass.es/reparar-o-sustituir.1618.0.html

Alan.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

erneboy said:


> These guys may be able to repair it: http://www.carglass.es/reparar-o-sustituir.1618.0.html
> 
> Alan.


Good call.

Depending on which part of Southern Spain you are bound for, there are 5 Carcall centres in Malaga (Province). There is a store locator on the above mentioned website, just enter the town name in second of the boxes.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is the address of a a Carglass Depot in Madrid 

AVENIDA REINA VICTORIA, 27
28003 MADRID

I will check GPS if I can and post the co-ordinates, Alan.


Edit: That one is no good to you Annsman it's on a street with no parking and you won't fit into the garage. There is another I will check it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is one where you can park on the pavement in front of the workshop doors, it's Carglass too. I checked it out on Google Earth and Google Streetview.

N 40.353355, W03.69060 it's also Madrid

Tel: 902 207010

Alan.


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Two places by the paseo maritimo in Algeciras, you can park outside the premises. I had mine repaired there. Very near the port also where there is a spacious parking space which cost you only 60 cents for the day


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I knew you'd come through! Anyway, I rang Comfort, my insurance, and they contacted Autoglass in the Uk, who are the same company as Carglass, they've just rang me and taken the van sizes and are trying to find me a depot that will take the van on our route South.

I won't have to pay anything because it's on my insurance and it won't affect my price next year or no claims. Of course I'm not THAT naive! It will go up by something but not anything I can attribute to this claim!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Booked in at the Malaga branch of carglass for Thursday 17.00 as it's big enough for trucks!


----------

